# 6 months old!



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, Polly is no longer a little puppy. She's six months old today!

Happy six-month-birthday to Jasper and Max, and to all those puppies who have reached this milestone today 

Toffin
x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They get big fast that is for sure!!!!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Congratulations, our pups are growing up now!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Where has the the time gone?! 

I can remember you all eagerly awaiting your puppies coming home ...

:best_wishes: on all of your 6 month birthdays 

xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww thanks Toffin, Jasper sends '6 months birthday' licks to Polly  he lost his bottom canines today so now has all his big boy teeth at the bottom  I can't believe our babies are half a year old!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max says thank you to you and happy 6 months birthday to Miss Polly and Jasper. He's a bit sad as Mummy has been on a Bowen course all weekend so no treats. Ahhh!


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Aww thanks Toffin, Jasper sends '6 months birthday' licks to Polly  he lost his bottom canines today so now has all his big boy teeth at the bottom  I can't believe our babies are half a year old!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Polly has lost her canines too which makes her look more grown up. And she isn't as barrel shaped. Instead, she's grown much longer and now her oh-so-very-big coat hardly reaches her bottom.

We were saying last night that when we first saw her at two weeks' old she was the size that her head is now!

Toffin
x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lol, we said that too! I just bought Jasper a new coat because his first coat is now a cape, hahahaha  I clipped Jasper last night and his legs look really long now. I think he still has a lot of growing to do as he is still very puppy like in his build  I'm curious about how big he will actually be when fully grown x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

It's shocking how quickly they grow!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

We need photos of Polly and Max so we can compare them with that gorgeous cheeky chappy Jasper!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Will see if hubby can put some up.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Och, they will be puppies for a long time yet. It is just that they can hold their poo and pee better these days


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Yes we do Marzi! We need pictures....  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

